# Big bucket of Mother's car care products ships FREE @ PFYC - PartsForYourCar



## PFYC (Jan 5, 2005)

*Free shipping on our bucket full of cleaners, waxes, protectants, and soaps*

*Free shipping in the lower 48 states using promo code MOTHERBUCKET until August 14, 2012.*

We're offering this last minute deal so you can get your car cleaned up and detailed nicely and then submit your photo for our photo contest. The last submissions are due in at midnight on August 15, 2012, so there's still time to get your bucket, clean and detail, photograph, and submit.

Mothers knows best when it comes to caring for your treasured ride. If you want to pick up a dead simple kit that contains just about everything you could need to detail your car or truck and make it look its best, look no further than this special kit. Mothers Waxes, Polishes and Cleaners are the finest quality car care products ever developed! With over 30 years of experience, Mothers car care products are manufactured using only the finest quality ingredients. Science and nature combine with automotive detailing know-how to achieve perfect results from each product and with every application. Specific attention is given to real world exterior care and interior care issues. Mothers has designed exacting products to address every problem.

*Includes*

Car Wash Soap
Glass Cleaner
Spray Wax
Scratch Remover
Polishing Cloth
Wash Bucket
Wheel Cleaner
Rubber Protectant
Carnauba Wax

Click below to shop and don't forget the promo code above.

----------------

*Mothers Detail Bucket of Cleaners Waxes Protectants and Soaps*





----------------



----------------

To see a full line-up of our new 2004-2006 Pontiac GTO products, please click here.
To see a full line-up of our current GTO sales and specials, please click here.


----------

